# Sebaceous Cyst Removal



## louisel (Sep 1, 2015)

Can someone please tell me the correct CPT code for removal of a sebaceous cyst?


----------



## philipwells (Sep 1, 2015)

10060, 10061, or even 10160. Read those descriptions and see if they match up to your operative report.


----------



## TLC (Sep 1, 2015)

*cyst*

I would have to say if it was an actual removal of the whole cyst, sac and all not just a drainage. We use 11400-11446 Excision of benign lesion depending on size and location.


----------

